# new led bulb at home depot



## arnold ziffle (May 11, 2010)

this sounds pretty good. from engadget. Slowly but surely, LED light bulbs have been getting brighter and more efficient, but price has always been a major factor staying their adoption. Back in 2007, a single 308 lumen bulb cost $65, and the more things changed, the more they've stayed the same. Now, out of the blue, The Home Depot has stepped forward with a cost-effective alternative. For $20, the new EcoSmart LED bulb promises a 429 lumen, 40W equivalent with a 50,000 hour expected lifetime, making it cheaper and nearly as powerful as the 450 lumen, $40-50 design industry heavyweight GE unveiled last month. Best of all, it's already available for purchase (though backordered) at our source link. Honestly, we're starting to wonder what the catch is. PR after the break.

going there today. I'll see if I can find one and try it out.


----------



## Dave_H (May 11, 2010)

Interesting, but reading the specs, I'd be skeptical of a bulb
which consumes 8.6W in that form factor lasting anywhere near
50,000h. It's been oft-discussed here. Luminous efficacy does
not seem too bad at ~50 lumens/W, on par with a typical CFL.

Dave


----------



## aperkins01096 (Jun 27, 2010)

Newbie post: Picked one up, works well - but I'm keeping the box and the receipt in case I need to bring it back. With a 5 yr warranty, I'm hoping it lasts that long. The downside being the power consumption is on par with a CFL - break even point is about 2.5 years @ $0.15/KWh. Just my 2 cents, I don't have any light meters or anything other than my eyeballs to show the efficacy. You can see an amateur's (my) comparison pic at dabblings.net.

Andrew


----------

